# My First O&W



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Another great eBay auction find: a new bead blasted Cougar II. There were 12 bids on it but I decided I didn't want to play and risk loosing it. So I paid the asking.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one :thumbup:

It reminds me of another cool watch :rltb:

*RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks. I guess those two are kissin' cousins along with the *RLT36?*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> Thanks. I guess those two are kissin' cousins along with the *RLT36?*


Afaik the `36 is more closely related to the ID3077 :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Afaik the `36 is more closely related to the ID3077 :wink2:


ROGER. 10-4.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personally, very nice though the O&W`s are I prefer Roy`s offerings :rltb:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally, very nice though the O&W`s are I prefer Roy`s offerings :rltb:


True thing. However, everything Roy has that I like is either 'out of stock' or 'limited editions ' no longer available. Can't wait to see what he's got in store for the new one. I would just love to have an RLT in my collection.


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

Very Nice,

I never knew about this brand beford joining these forums, now i want one :wink2:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This place does that to you mate.

The longer you stay the poorer you become


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


>


Image already gone? C'mon guys, host your images for at least a half year, eh?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Here you go Dave. Bottom row. Second from the left. Between the SMP and Tridente.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


Very nice collection!,i would like to get a nice watch box one day soon i hope,you will have to get another one now you have filled that one up!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

sam. said:


> Very nice collection!,i would like to get a nice watch box one day soon i hope,you will have to get another one now you have filled that one up!


Thank you Sam..Except that..Uuh...This is my second filled one. I made a vow that I would not not buy another watch unless one goes first.

Those pics were posted once before but here you go. Second box.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


Damn. Now I've sen that great Glycine again. I can feel my wallet lightening as I type... *thanks*.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice collection!,i would like to get a nice watch box one day soon i hope,you will have to get another one now you have filled that one up!
> ...


I thought that you might have more.

I bet you will get to that third box! 

I'm definitely going to get my first "TREASURE CHEST" soon. :yes:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn, Blue ... you like 'em chunky, doncha.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Damn, Blue ... you like 'em chunky, doncha.


Catchy tune...


----------

